# 180 vs 225 bhp mpg??



## ttmitch (May 31, 2010)

Hi.... basically i have just bought a 180 which i so far have got about 22mpg out of. After seeing my car my brother has decided he wants one but he is thinking about buying a 225. We already know the insurance works out the same but i was wondering if people could tell me their average mpg's on both the 180 and 225's. He is only 23 so every pound in his tank will help!

Thanks


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I have a 180 Golf anni GTI mapped to 220 a TTR 225 mapped to 280 and a TT qS mapped to 270 and I can honestly say the MPG on all 3 is allmost exactly the same


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

I have a 180 quattro coupe and I get around 30.2 mpg on average and thats me driving the way I like to not driving like a granny :lol:


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

Unless you're constantly driving around at the top of the rev range, I'd expect both to be pretty similar - essentially the same engine dragging around the same car.


----------



## ttmitch (May 31, 2010)

thats great thanks...anybody else with a 225??


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

Also if the drivers only going to be 23 there may be a difference between insurance prices of the 225 and 180 im 20 and for me to insure a 225 was going to be £170 more than a 180 so thats something to take into consideration


----------



## jonnyb2b (May 6, 2009)

my 225 was doing about 21.5/22mpg, now i try my best not to drive it and the misses does most of the driving over the last 6months its gone up to 26.5mpg.

Jon


----------



## george118 (Sep 1, 2009)

i bought my 225 at 20 insurance was no different than 180 for some reason, my average mpg is about 22 i only ever do city driving and tank it 50% of the time


----------



## ttmitch (May 31, 2010)

ok thanks. sounds to me like there isnt a great difference between the two then with the way you drive it more the contributing factor.


----------



## merlie (Jan 19, 2010)

wifey gets 28 mpg inthe 225


----------



## a19arf (Nov 5, 2009)

My mpg is showing 30.2! As most of my driving is on the the motorway / a roads i,m well happy and i don,t hang around admiring the view :roll: For me the mpg is defo worse in town driving,


----------



## JPS1212 (Feb 9, 2010)

Aunt Bessie here lol!
I got 44 mpg today on my 17 mile commute!
No harsh acceleration, just easy on throttle and into in 6th mainly 35-40mph, 
Got 17 speed cameras on the route too!
Shell V-power seems to help!


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

george118 said:


> i bought my 225 at 20 insurance was no different than 180 for some reason, my average mpg is about 22 i only ever do city driving and tank it 50% of the time


My insurance told me its because when you break the 200 bhp its classed as a perfomance car where as below 200bhp is not :?


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

I get mid 2 hi 30's @ 40 mph on DIS, on single n dual A roads


----------



## christurbo (Mar 6, 2005)

I get 37-42mpg consistantly on my commute. 37 is driving it as it should be


----------



## nordic (Apr 26, 2010)

33mpg here...


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Driven to Italy and back and averaged between 30-32 mpg over the 2000+miles.

That's mainly autobahns sitting at between 75 mph to alot faster and having some serious fun around the alpine passes.
Not bad considering the car is remapped with full exhaust etc.


----------



## george118 (Sep 1, 2009)

andyTT180 said:


> george118 said:
> 
> 
> > i bought my 225 at 20 insurance was no different than 180 for some reason, my average mpg is about 22 i only ever do city driving and tank it 50% of the time
> ...


 :? thats weird, lotus elise's are only like 140bhp i think im gonna buy one and go with your company lol


----------



## GoldenBunip (Nov 9, 2009)

Standard 225, just gone to Italy 1850miles with lots of autobahn and alpine driving all with speed and fun in mind (not fuel saving) and that averaged 31mpg.

22mpg seems startling low for a TT - hell it seems low for a V6 - is it running right, like getting to temperature?


----------



## rcall1057 (Feb 12, 2010)

the 225 is just more efficient. bigger turbo and better map just give more power out of the gas used. that is why a mapped 225 cant be beat!


----------



## ttmitch (May 31, 2010)

well its gone upto 23 mpg now but i did think that was a bit low still for a 180 but then people who probably dont know alot have said to me what do you expect when you buy a tt so just accepted it! :?

ANybody else getting anything that low or isit just me?


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

mitchdods said:


> well its gone upto 23 mpg now but i did think that was a bit low still for a 180 but then people who probably dont know alot have said to me what do you expect when you buy a tt so just accepted it! :?
> 
> ANybody else getting anything that low or isit just me?


If you're just doing town driving it's not suprising, TT's drink fuel in town.


----------



## ibleedred2 (May 16, 2010)

mitchdods said:


> well its gone upto 23 mpg now but i did think that was a bit low still for a 180 but then people who probably dont know alot have said to me what do you expect when you buy a tt so just accepted it! :?
> 
> ANybody else getting anything that low or isit just me?


Same here mate.

I have got it to 29 with some frugal driving, but let's be right, it's designed to have a go in!!

A good blast out see's it at 22ish, and worth every penny!!!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

mitchdods said:


> well its gone upto 23 mpg now but i did think that was a bit low still for a 180 but then people who probably dont know alot have said to me what do you expect when you buy a tt so just accepted it! :?
> 
> ANybody else getting anything that low or isit just me?


I can get 18 on my works run there and back in the morning, if I'm in a hurry.


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

I had both a 180 and 225 at the same time for almost a year. No measureable difference in mpg.

cheers


----------



## merlie (Jan 19, 2010)

you lot working this out using the brim to brim method and not looking at the DIS ?


----------

